

Algorithmic art in Java and Flash - jjguy
http://www.complexification.net/gallery/

======
GHFigs
The artist here is Jared Tarbell, one of the co-founders of Etsy. Of interest
to HN readers, the source (mostly Java/Processing) is available. He's also got
some pretty remarkable things on Flickr:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/generated/>

